# RIP Topsails Rien Maker aka Slider



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Just read a post on Dilday Ranch's FB page that Slider is gone - no details yet. 3x NRCHA World's Greatest Horseman winner, the little sorrel stallion was the optimum of talent and courage. The only cowhorse that is a Breyer horse model, too.

I was fortunate enough to get to know the Dildays when they were still in the Central Valley of CA and got to see Slider when I would go to their ranch for clinics and shows. I am heartbroken to know he is gone.

Western Horseman's article provided a great show case of his talent and accomplishments.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

I saw this today on FB and it breaks my heart. What a horse.

That was the first time I've seen the Western Horseman's article on him. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

Such sad news. RIP Slider.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Here's his fence run from the 2011 World's Richest Stock Horse competition:


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

Slider will be greatly missed by all who knew him. He was a great representative of what a horse can be.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Just an update. The California Horsetrader (digital copy here) reported he died from kidney failure. :-o It also has quotes from top trainers Russell & Slider competed against - I especially liked Jake Gorrell's quote ...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow That is some horse and some riding!

I'm interested in seeing how that horse manages to do all kinds of moves that you see in reining, but his head isn't all tucked under like you see on the reining. He just carries it where he needs it for the quick movements beautiful


----------



## Kyleen Drake (May 26, 2016)

@ this horses owners - You've my deepest compassion. I'm sorry you've lost a best friend..


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> Wow That is some horse and some riding!
> I'm interested in seeing how that horse manages to do all kinds of moves that you see in reining, but his head isn't all tucked under like you see on the reining. He just carries it where he needs it for the quick movements beautiful


Here is a video of their rein work; not the best video but I'll try to find another one. In cow horse we don't want that reiner look; although we do want the horse soft and responsive and driving from the HQ. You'll see they carry their heads higher than reiners & their spins are not as flat, Different goals. I don't know any of the trainers who laterally flex like CA does; most will do some flexing but not to the extreme. You do see trainers do pull horses behind the vertical, though. :-?

Russell & Slider:





Here's a better video, from the 2014 Snaffle Bit Futurity (NOT Russell & Slider):





Here's bridle horse rein work (Pi and I will be in this arena in a few weeks!):


----------

